# Islabike Beinn 24 - Rahmenbruch



## NoSaint_CH (9. Juli 2016)

Tja Leute, nachdem ich in den letzen Jahren schon fast übermässig von Islabike überzeugt war (von Laufrad über 16 zu 20 bis 24 Zoll) wurde ich heute eines besseren belehrt. Bei einer einfachen Geradeausfahrt (sogar etwas hoch vorher auf Schotter runtergeheitzt) hat es Knack gemacht - und der Rahmen ist sowohl oben wie unten ca. 2 Zentimeter vor dem Lenkkopf einfach durchgebrochen (siehe Anhänge, inklusive gefahrenem Weg welcher wir dann rückwärts schieben mussten um zum Bus zu kommen).

Unglaublich, dass so etwas passieren kann, da war kein Sprung (auch nicht vorher), kein Unfall - nichts. Einfach so gebrochen - und einfach nur unglaubliches Glück, dass das nicht während der schnellen Fahrt zuvor auf der Schotterstrasse passierte, das hätte einen Abflug in die Botanik gegeben welche nicht ohne Notfall-Flieger geendet hätte.

Wenn ihr richtig biken geht, dann unbedingt mal die Rähmen der ungefederten Bikes gut anschauen, denn wenn die Dinger während dem runterheizen plötzlich den Geist aufgeben, dann das ganz schön ins Auge gehen.


----------



## DianaD80 (9. Juli 2016)

Übel...gut das nichts passiert ist...
Würde das auf jeden Fall mal an Isla schreiben, wie alt war denn das Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (9. Juli 2016)

Kann mich da nur anschließen, musst echt froh sein, dass nix passiert ist. 

Würde auch direkt an Isla heran treten, Materialfehler wie dieser werden idR von allen Herstellern äußerst kulant abgewickelt...


----------



## NoSaint_CH (9. Juli 2016)

Das Bike ist im 5. Jahr, wurde vorher knapp 3 Saisons vom Bruder gefahren (waren damit in Latsch in den Bikeferien, da hatte der "Kleine" noch die 20" Version). Letztes Jahr konnten wir im Grunde nicht richtig fahren, weil die Jungs im Ausland waren (Sprachaufenthalt USA für knapp 6 Monate) und die Lenzerheide-Trails nicht machbar waren weil die Bahn in Churwalden ersetzt wurde.
Das Bike wurde sonst nur eingesetzt um mal ins Schwimmbad zu fahren, öfters für den Schulweg und eben vereinzelt mal einen Ausflug auf unbefestigte Wege und Trails. War sonst echt ein nettes Bike, hatten nie Probleme - nur ist es eben jetzt futsch weil man am Rahmen definitiv nichts mehr machen kann.
Neuer (Tausch-)Rahmen wäre zwar nett, aber die Arbeit beim heimischen Schrauber dürfte den Preisrahmen sprengen und selber bekomme ich gerade mal einen Reifenwechsel hin.

Nicht missverstehen: waren vom Beinn absolut begeistert (steckte deutlich mehr weg als ein Scott Voltage Junior mit V-Breaks - an dem war dauernd irgendwas schief und Krumm, zudem war das Ding nur schwer und die Gabel hat nie richtig funktioniert), aber eben leider weniger lang als ich mir das erhofft hatte.

Hab Isla mal die Fotos gesandt und gefragt ob eventuell ein Upgrade auf ein 26er Creig möglich wäre. Das Beinn passt zwar gut, aber der kleine hat lange Beine, da könnte ein Upgrade aufs 26er keine schlechte Idee sein, zumal das etwas stabiler (aber auch deutlich schwerer) ausfällt.

Marc


----------



## giant_r (9. Juli 2016)

Wenn das ding nach 3 jahren ohne grosse beanspruchung so endet, waere ich schon mal gespannt, was isla dazu sagt. ist da keine garantie auf dem rahmen?
jedenfalls gut, dass euch weiter nicht passiert ist.


----------



## Linipupini (9. Juli 2016)

Gott sei Dank das nicht mehr passiert ist!

Ich weiß schon warum ich von den Kisten nie was gehalten habe. Irgendwann musste ja mal so was passieren.
Hoffe du bekommst Ersatz, wenn nicht müsste das halt mal mehr publik gemacht werden.
Deswegen sichern die sich vorab schon ab.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (9. Juli 2016)

Nachdem Isla auf der Homepage schon mal aufgeschalten hat, dass zwar die Räder den Untergrund mal verlassen dürfen, "Sprünge" 30 Zentimeter jedoch nicht überschreiten sollen, würde ich mal schätzen, dass die genau wissen, dass der Rahmen "echtes" Biken auf Dauer nicht mitmacht (30 Zentimeter im Flachen tönt nach viel, aber bei steileren passagen im Wald, wenn man bei einer Wurzel abhebt und einen Meter weiter wieder landet, sind die 30 Zentimeter dann schnell erreicht. Auch wird das Bike ja neu nicht mehr als Mountainbike sondern Dual-Propose angeschrieben. Auch wenn der Rahmen vom Creig sehr ähnlich des Beinn ist, so sieht man gerade beim Anschluss an den Lenkkopf deutlich stärker ausgelegt, das dürfte dann für normalen Offroad-Einsatz genügen

Wie erwähnt: wer selbst Islas im Keller stehen hat - lieber öfters mal den Rahmen prüfen, ich denke, dass da irgendwie schon was angeknackt gewesen ist (was man vielleicht hätte schweissen können bevor was passiert), denn ein Bruch bei einer 2cm Pfütze kann ja kaum "von selbst" kommen.

In dem Sinne: bleibt gesund - und viel Spass auf den Touren mit dem Nachwuchs!


----------



## nadine09 (9. Juli 2016)

Aber gehört denn der Einsatz im Bikepark nicht eher zu heftigerer Beanspruchung? Keine Frage, der Rahmen darf natürlich trotzdem nicht brechen, aber so leicht und filigran wie die Isla Rahmen sind, würde ich mich damit im Bikepark  eher nicht so wohl fühlen. Ist aber echt krass, wie zwei Rohre einfach komplett wegbrechen können. Ich bin gespannt auf deine Rückmeldung von Isla.


----------



## 2Radfahrer (9. Juli 2016)

Zum Glück nichts passiert. Bin auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen nachdem ich  bei dem Bein 26 meiner Tochter am Hinter- und Vorderrad Speichenbruch feststellen musste. Rad ist noch kein Jahr alt. Ich war auch überrascht, dass die Felgen nicht geöst sind. Ist sowas nicht Standard ? Speichen haben fasst keine Spannung. 
Ärgerlich finde ich die grottige Oberflächenbeschichtung. Ich kann vergleichend ein MTB Cycletech Moskito heranziehen. Beim Islabikes splittert der Lack. 
Mittlerweile würde ich bis auf das Cnoc 14 wohl kein Islabike mehr kaufen. Einfach zu teuer dafür. Gebrauchtpreise sind auch lächerlich hoch.
Überlege die Laufräder einzuschicken. Mal sehen wie die Antwort ausfällt.
Viel Erfolg bei der Beanstandung und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## giant_r (9. Juli 2016)

Bei una stehen mitlerweile ein bo12, ein kubike16 und eben seit neuestem ein orbea mx20 rum, ok letzteres ist gewichtsmaessig etwas pummelig und sollte ja noch auf diaet gehen, aber bei keinem haette ich bedenken, 30cm spruenge zu machen.  und von den frueheren berichten meine ich zu erinnern, dass auch manche eltern proberunden zur vollsten zufriedenheit auf den islas ihrer sproesslinge gedreht haben. wie gesagt, so ein glatter bruch ist wirklich nicht ohne und als hersteller wuerde ich das sehr ernst nehmen. denn es geht ja hier nicht um bikepark oder dh.


----------



## trifi70 (9. Juli 2016)

Servus, da war wohl trotz allem auch Glück im Spiel, das kann auch ganz anders ausgehen... Die Stelle ist nicht so ungewöhnlich, eher typisch für einen Rahmenbruch. Trotzdem ein Ding, so extrem leicht sind die Isla Rahmen nicht und die Belastung durch unsere Kinder nicht mit der durch einen Erwachsenen zu vergleichen. Der Fehler war quasi ab Lieferung schon "eingebaut". Isla sollte ohne Diskussion tauschen. Heißt: neuen Rahmen senden, Umbau durch örtlichen Schrauber bezahlen. 

Falls Du Interesse dran hast, dass Dein "Finanzminister" auch wieder mitfährt, denk über ein E-Bike nach. Ist zwar sehr teuer, kann aber auf verschiedenen Ebenen entspannend wirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (10. Juli 2016)

Danke für dir Tipps. Mal sehen was Isla meint, dann werden wir weiterschauen.
Habe mir halt nur schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht was denn als Alternative herhalten könnte - ist nicht grad einfach (heute neu gemessen, knapp 135cm Gross, Schrittlänge gut 62 Zentimeter mit Jeans - hätte gedacht es wäre mehr, denn die Sattelstütze vom 24er ist echt brutal weit draussen zum Fahren). Nur um das klarzustellen: Bikepark war nie ein Thema, ist halt nur so, dass in der Lenzehreide der Park gleich neben den Trails liegt und es dort auch eine Mini-Trainingsstrecke (Skill-Center, mit diversen Farben, so kann man abschätzen ob das Trail-Niveau eher blau = Anfänger, Rot = mittelmässig oder eben schwarz = angehender Profi ist - wobei sich dies auf Kids und Jugendliche beim Trailfahren und nicht für Profis auf Hinternissen bezieht (für die hat es dann die "echten" Downhill-Strecken, da sind aber auch Full-Face Helme und sonstige Protektoren vorgeschrieben, was wir alles nicht haben).


----------



## trifi70 (10. Juli 2016)

Wenn der LRS für Disc wäre würde ich sagen: 26" Rad kaufen, ersma Isla LRS rein und gut. Das ginge zwar auch mit V-Brake mit den passenden Adaptern, aber die Teile irgendwo aufzutreiben... und beim Basteln kann es auch dann Überraschungen geben...

Viel Erfolg mit der Reklamation bei Isla und ein gutes Händchen bei der Auswahl des neuen Rades...


----------



## NoSaint_CH (11. Juli 2016)

Eines muss man Islabike lassen - die versuchen rasch eine Lösung zu finden und melden sich sofort.
Das Bike wird von Islabike abgeholt zwecks genauer Abklärung (Rahmenbrüche seien extrem selten), danach wird entschieden ob bzw. was sich machen lässt.

Ob die "All-Mountain" Tour jetzt für ein 24" Beinn das richtige ist, ist ne andere Frage, immerhin haben wir die Tour bisher schon 3x ohne Probleme mit dem Bike und dem grossen Bruder gemacht, ganz so aussichtslos ist das also nicht.

Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, auch wenn es (hoffentlich!) ein absoluter Ausnahmefall bleibt mit dem gebrochenen Rahmen.

Marc


----------



## Ann (11. Juli 2016)

Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden, wie Isla damit umgeht. Ich denke auch, das war ein fehlerhaftes Modell von Haus aus und Rahmenbruch hat es leider bei so ziemlich jedem Hersteller schonmal gegeben, selten kann aber jedem passieren, wobei es sowas von gefährlich sein kann  
Gott sei Dank ist nichts passiert - das hätte wirklich böse ins Auge gehen können.

Zu dem Disclaimer, wurde auch schon oft genug was gesagt, sobald man im Amiland mit dabei ist, muß man jeden Mist schreiben um sich abzusichern. Meine Kleine hat mit ihrem 24er auch schon viel gemacht, weder Lackabplatzer, im Gegenteil das Teil sieht noch aus wie neu, noch Speichenbruch, noch sonstige Probleme. Das einzigste der rechte Griff ist etwas abgeschrubbelt, aber sonst alles ok und ich denke das wird bei ihrem 26er jetzt auch nicht anders sein. 

Find es immer witzig, wenn einer mal etwas negatives postet, wie schubs-die-hups darauf angesprungen wird und gleich jeder mit was zum meckern um die Ecke kommt - vorher hat man nie was gehört. War jetzt erst beim Woom so, glaub Pepper auch schonmal und nun beim Isla. Mensch Leute, wenn ihr negative Erfahrungen gemacht habt, postet die doch gleich  

Falls Isla tauscht, das 26 Large sollte auch schon passen. Meine ist 1,40 und hat 61er Schrittlänge und wir mußten beim Large den Sattel jetzt auch schon höher stellen. Wobei ich dich auch verstehen kann, wenn du Isla jetzt nicht mehr traust und ein anderes Bikes kaufen willst!


----------



## 2Radfahrer (11. Juli 2016)

Ann schrieb:


> Find es immer witzig, wenn einer mal etwas negatives postet, wie schubs-die-hups darauf angesprungen wird und gleich jeder mit was zum meckern um die Ecke kommt - vorher hat man nie was gehört. War jetzt erst beim Woom so, glaub Pepper auch schonmal und nun beim Isla. Mensch Leute, wenn ihr negative Erfahrungen gemacht habt, postet die doch gleich



Ich hab die Suche angeworfen und bin auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen. Die Oberfläche der Islas ist einfach nicht besonders gut. Das fällt bei Nutzung durch Kinder eben besonders auf. 
Ansonsten Glück auf. Bei mir haben sie sich bislang nicht gemeldet. Bin versucht, die Laufräder zurückzuschicken.


----------



## Ann (11. Juli 2016)

Keine Ahnung, was du für ein Isla hast. Mein Mann ist Lackierer und der findet die Oberfläche bei beiden Isla sehr gut und vor allem sauber verarbeitet, das hat beim Scott, Cube und Puky anders ausgeschaut.....und klar benutzten die bei uns auch Kinder  Aber kommt auch auf die Kinder drauf an, unsere Bikes hatten alle Ständer, denn das wilde Hinschmeissen, möglichst noch auf eine Bordsteinkante wollten wir vermeiden, denn sowas hält keine Oberfläche aus. 

Normalerweise meldet sich Isla innerhalb von ein paar Stunden, so war es zumin. bei all unseren Käufen und Anfragen. Wenn nach 1-2 Tagen wirklich keine Antwort kommt, einfach nochmal nachhaken. Mails können auch mal verschüttet gehen. Drück dir die Daumen, daß du neue Laufräder bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Radfahrer (26. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte nochmal meine Erfahrung mit Islabikes teilen. 
Also zusammengefasst würde ich bei Islabikes nur noch ein CNOC 14 kaufen, da hier die Wahrscheinlichkeit Anspruch auf Gewährleistung geltend machen zu müssen eher gering ist. 
Die Speichenbrüche am Vorder- und Hinterrad meiner Tochter werden von vorneherein auf Fremdeinwirkung begründet. Beide Brüche sind direkt an der Nabe passiert. 
Das ist kein Kundenfreundliches Verhalten. Ich finde es ziemlich anmaßend und arrogant. 

_"Eines muss man Islabike lassen - die versuchen wenigstens eine Lösung zu finden und melden sich rasch.
Müssen das Bike an den Hersteller zurücksenden zwecks genauer Abklärung (Rahmenbrüche seien extrem selten), danach wird entschieden ob bzw. was sich machen lässt"_

Also bei Rahmenbruch muss man meiner Meinung nichts genauer abklären. Dafür sollten sie sich schämen. Ich möchte mal den Händler sehen, der sich bei einem Rahmenbruch so anstellt. 
Ja, natürlich bin ich von so einem Verhalten enttäuscht und von mir aus kann man das diesem Beitrag auch anmerken,ha.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (27. Juli 2016)

Die Sache hat sich erledigt, wir bekommen (gegen Aufpreis) ein neues Creig 26, somit hat sich alles zu meiner/unserer Zufriedenheit erledigt. Ganz grosse Klasse vom After-Sale Service bzw. vom Hersteller selber, hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich das so problemlos lösen lässt.

Der Rahmen wurde untersucht und es wurde festgestellt, dass der Bruch *auf einen Haarriss im unteren Rahmenzug* zurückzuführen ist - der bei einer leichten Zusatzbelastung (das muss wirklich eine leichte gewesen sein, die Pfütze bei welcher der Rahmen gebrochen ist war vielleicht 2cm tief) schlagartig zu einem kompletten Bruch geführt hat welcher den oberen Rahmen auch brechen liess. Da unsere Bikes jedes Jahr anfangs Saison zum Service beim Händler sind (Stöckli-Bike, die sollten eigentlich wissen wie man Bikes wartet und kontrolliert - aber Kinderräder werden eventuell nicht ganz so intensiv geprüft wie Erwachsenenräder) hätte ein Haarriss auffallen können - ich hoffe doch schwer, dass unsere anderen Bikes ein bisschen sorgfältiger geprüft werden. 

Da der Rahmen vom Creig anscheinend (ich kann's ja nicht überprüfen, aber die Limiten für Sprunghöhen und maximale Belastung sowie die doch deutlich höheren Gewichte der Räder deuten darauf hin) stabiler ausfallen als die vom Beinn und meine Jungs ja auch immer schwerer werden und agressiver fahren (und auch die Strecken anspruchsvoller), ist die Wahl klar - bei uns gibt's ein Upgrade auf ein Creig - und zwar gleich aufs 26er. Weiss noch nicht, was der Aufpreis genau sein wird (ist mir im Grunde auch ziemlich egal, Hauptsache das Ding hält!), auch weil da noch Verzollung und Frachtkosten dazu kommen. Auf Sonderwünsche kann Islabike leider nicht eingehen (hätte gerne die DB5 Bremse vom Pro-Modell statt die DB1 gehabt und die Schwalbe Rocket Ron statt die Rubber Vee Reifen weil bei uns alle 26" Reifen mit Stans-Schlauchlos-Kits auf schlauchlos laufen), aber die Reifen halten eh nicht lange und mit der Standard-Bremse kommt man mit knapp 35 Kilo Fahrergewicht wohl auch locker durchs Leben.

Mag sein, dass Islabike nicht das Ober-Super-Bike ist, aber die Räder sind gut und leicht, im Preis vertretbar und halten mehr als ich ihnen zugetraut hätte. Dass unser (geliebtes, kommt echt selten vor, dass der Kleine heult weil was kaputt geht) Beinn nun im Fahrradhimmel ist, war wohl einfach Pech, wobei ich da auch noch mal Kontakt zum Service-Händler aufnehmen werde (für die Kohle erwarte ich schon, dass man sich kurz den Rahmen mal ansieht und nicht nur die Kette schmiert und die Schaltung bzw. Bremse einstellt). Immerhin hatten wir mit dem Beinn trotz Geländeeinsatz nie Probleme, alle Lager sind Top und ausser normalem Verbrauchsmaterial (Bremsklötze, mal ein Kabelzug) und dem Wechsel des Schaltgriffs der sich aufgelöst hatte, war nie was.

Dass es jetzt auch noch halbwegs gelegen kommt (hätte gerne noch bis Sommer 2017 gewartet damit die Bein-Innenlänge hinkommt) mit dem Wechsel auf ein 26er, ist natürlich ein Punkt der die Sache auch etwas weniger schmerzhaft ausfallen lässt.

Ist mir nie darum gegangen eine Marke oder ein Produkt schlecht zu machen sondern darum, dass man (eventuell) bei vorzeitigem Bemerken des angeknacksten Rahmens noch was hätte retten können, zumal ein Bruch ja nicht immer so glimpflich enden muss wie auf unserer Tour. In dem Sinne: schöne und (weiterhin) unfallfreie Touren!


----------



## NoSaint_CH (18. August 2016)

Zur Abrundung des Themas: wir haben nun das neue 26 Zoll Creig erhalten. Ist in Sachen Rohrdimensionen eine ganz andere Liga als das 24er Beinn, so schnell bekommt man hier ganz sicher nichts kaputt. Logisch- mehr Material ist auch mehr Gewicht, wobei sich das (zumindest gefühlt, ist mir wichtiger als eine Zahl auf einer Waage) stark in Grenzen hält. Die Gabel scheint mir sehr leicht, da nicht ausgebaut kann ich sie nicht mit der Fox Luftgabel an unserem zweiten 26 Zoll Kids-Bike vergleichen (das allerdings im Neurpeis mehr als das doppelte des Creig kostet obwohl es nur mit V-Breaks ausgerüstet ist - XT-Ausstattung und der ultraleichte Rahmen treiben das Budget da brutal in die Höhe). Die 1x10 Schaltung verrichtet ihren Dienst tadellos (Gesamtübersetzung ist eher etwas mau gegenüber der 3x9 Schaltung vom schon vorhandenen Bike des grösseren Bruders, aber für die Berge darf es gerne etwas kurz übersetzt sein), zudem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der knapp 9-jährige vorne eine 3-fach Schaltung halbwegs vernünftig bedienen könnte, das sieht beim fast-11-jährigen ganz anders aus.

Die Gabel selber lässt sich gut einstellen, spricht aber im Moment mit den 32 Kilo noch etwas grenzwertig an (bisschen ruppig, muss sich wohl erst mal etwas einlaufen). Die 2.25er Bereifung passt super auf die Felgen, gibt ein schön rundes Reifenbild. Die Scheibenbremse vorne scheint etwas unterdimensioniert, dürfte aber für die Gewichtslasse durchaus ausreichend sein. Generell sind die Kabel nicht ganz perfekt bzw. liebevoll verlegt, aber die (Gross-)Serienfertigung kommt hier halt nicht an den Customaufbau ran.

Insgesamt eine (für mich als Leihen) klare Verbesserung in allen Bereichen gegenüber dem Beinn. Wenn man die Wahl hat, ein klein wenig mehr Gewicht in Frage kommt und eben wirklich Mountain-Bike fährt (und nicht nur Radwege), dann ist die Creig-Serie den Mehrpreis absolut wert (beim 26er schon nur wegen der 1x10 Übersetzung welche wirklich super funktioniert). Für Leichtgewicht-Freaks liegen sicher noch paar Verbesserungen drin (z.B. ist der Lenker doch recht breit geraten - super für knackige Trail-Abfahrten, aber halt doch bisschen schwerer beim rauffahren), aber für den Preis kann man hier nicht wirklich meckern. Das Ding ist zwar klar teurer als z.B. ein Scott Voltage, schlägt dieses aber in jeder Hinsicht.

Freuen uns schon auf die nächsten Touren mit Liftunterstützung (hab ich dem Kleinen ja versprochen als sein Rad auseinandergefallen ist), nur fehlen im Moment grad noch ein paar Zentimeter um wirklich sicher abstehen zu können (geht bei 1.36 mit einem Fuss ganz, mit dem anderen nur mit der Fuss-Spitze - und natürlich auf dem Rahmen-Oberzug, nicht auf dem Sattel). Der Sattel selber ist bereits jetzt gut 10cm ausgezogen, daran liegt es also nicht, dass der Nachwuchs eine gewisse Grösse haben muss um klar zu kommen.

Ach ja: Farblich echt gelungen, somit eine klare Weiterempfehlung für Interessenten.
Ups - jetzt bin ich ja doch wieder zum Isla-Fan geworden


----------

